# Looking for Gold Make-up



## cdub260 (Apr 2, 2009)

Our make-up department is looking for a new supplier for liquid gold make-up, as we are no longer able to get it in the quantities we need from our old supplier, Joe Belasco if I'm not mistaken.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions that I could pass along?


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2009)

Do they have a preferred brand?


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 2, 2009)

avkid said:


> Do they have a preferred brand?



Not that I'm aware of. As long as it's liquid, the right color and available in sufficient quantities, there should be no problem. As for quantity, we're probably looking in the realm of 20+ gallons to get through one season.

Bear in mind here that this falls well outside of my area of expertise. I'm simply putting out feelers to try to help another member of our staff.


----------



## avkid (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, 20 gallons!
The largest containers I can find are 8 ounce from body paint supply houses.

I bet they've already done this, but calling Ben Nye directly couldn't hurt.

> Ben Nye Company, Inc.
> 3655 Lenawee Avenue
> Los Angeles, California 90016, U.S.A.
> Tel: 310. 839. 1984


----------

